# Jigsaws



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Does anyone do jigsaws?

My mum has just started doing them and wants a jigsaw mat... I don't know what it is

Apparently u do your jigsaw on it and then you can roll it up and it keeps the jigsaw as one

Please help me  

xxxxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

never heard of it but have you tried hobby shops or ebay?!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I do jigsaw sometimes though not when N is around. The mat you can find from jigsaw shops online & you just roll it up with spare pieces & the jigsaw & all.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Paul-Lamond-Games-Jigsaw-Roll/dp/B000IKPXFE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=toys&qid=1218889559&sr=8-2

/links


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Argos sell them hun £14.99 for the roll mat or £24.99 for a carry case that also holds them in place.

Mel
x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Brilliant!! Looking at the Amazon one now!

Do Argos online have them I am looking now and can't see them  

xxxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

http://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Search?storeId=10001&catalogId=1500001151&langId=-1&searchTerms=jigroll

http://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Search?storeId=10001&catalogId=1500001151&langId=-1&searchTerms=PORTAPUZZLE

/links


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

reserved the Argos one  

Thanks guys

xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

John lewis and places like that also sell them.


----------

